# Frame or No Frame for a Gallery



## rexbobcat (May 13, 2012)

The title sounds more obvious than it really is...

So I talked to a local gallery here and they said that they'd like to display a few of my photographs (I have 20 sq. feet to fill) but...I'm not sure how to display them. I know that the conventional way is to mat and frame them, however I was wondering if it would look okay to simply mount them on styrene or foamboard and display them like that?

1st reason for doing this: it's cheap, and I'm currently poor...and I need the photos ready for display by June.

2nd reason: It allows me to show more photos at larger sizes. As in, the display will be close to 100% photo instead of 40% photo and 60% frame/mat

Are those logical reasons? Do unframed photographs look alright (excluding canvas prints lol)? Or would it be better to bite the bullet and frame them?

This gallery is also pretty small and local. It is NOT a super-critically acclaimed gallery. They aren't sticklers about formats, so I basically have freedom to do what I want. I'm just wondering what _looks_ best, and if unframed gallery photographs are generally considered to be tacky or something....


----------



## ann (May 13, 2012)

Doesn't work for me, but that doesn't mean it won't for you.

I am old school and frankly feel the way we present the work indicates how we feel about our photos. Presented professional = a professional attitude.


----------



## rpm (May 13, 2012)

Frame. presentation is key as mentioned by ann; if you're given an opportunity to showcase your work at a gallery go big or go home hehe plus it seems they're giving you an opportunity (free exposure). if you go in there poorly presenting yourself it will also look poorly on them and im sure they'll blacklist in future opportunities...even if they're small and not picky they'll still take note and also people will take note of how you showcase your work and value your own work's presentation.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 13, 2012)

I agree with Ann a 100%

The way you show your work is directly related to the way you value your work.

There are ways to not spend too much on frames and such yet still show your work in the best possible way. Figure it out.

In the meantime, why would I spend $500 on a photo of yours if you can't be bothered to show them off in the best way possible?

We were all poor once. Photo is not the best way to get rich... 

Your question comes back here all the time: how do I sell for big money without spending any? There is no way 

No matter what a stupid game it is, it is one you have to play if you want to get somewhere.

Either play the game or sell shots on street corners for $15 a pop. Which may not be as bad as it sounds, by the way.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

1. Foamboard and mountboard warp. How quickly they warp depends on how much the moisture content of the air changes over time where ever they are displayed.

2. Sticking/gluing a print to foamboard, mountboard or any other substrate is not an archival mounting method and seriously shortens the life of a print.

3. No glazing (glass/acrylic) in front of the print speeds up warping and allows quicker acid buildup in the print and mount.

Mounting Techniques for Matting and Framing Images
Northeast Document Conservation Center &mdash;*How to Do Your Own Matting and Hinging
American Frame Picture Framing Basics - American Frame


----------



## ann (May 13, 2012)

True story, on Thurs. I showed my morning class a small portfolio of portraits taken in Havana. They were in an aluminum folio box and when I opened it and talked about the work someone said "I knew something special was going to happen" . The container said it all before I even opened the folio.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 13, 2012)

ann said:


> True story, on Thurs. I showed my morning class a small portfolio of portraits taken in Havana. They were in an aluminum folio box and when I opened it and talked about the work someone said "I knew something special was going to happen" . The container said it all before I even opened the folio.



:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

ann said:


> True story, on Thurs. I showed my morning class a small portfolio of portraits taken in Havana. They were in an aluminum folio box and when I opened it and talked about the work someone said "I knew something special was going to happen" . The container said it all before I even opened the folio.



:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2012)

What they've all said!  That said, you can get away without spend $3-400 per frame.  I once did some images up for a charity auction and for one reason or another... I wound up doing them literally the night before they were "due".  Michael's craft store had some really nice pre-cut mats in sizes up to 16x20, and nice-looking, but inexepensive frames.  I think framing the four images cost around $100 - 125.  Is that ideal for gallery presentation?  No, but it's probably better than not doing it.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 13, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I agree with Ann a 100%
> 
> The way you show your work is directly related to the way you value your work.
> 
> ...



I'm not really worried about selling my work. The chances of someone buying one of my photos is slim in this area, mostly because this is not the best place to sell art in the first place, and also because most people around here get hard ons only for regional and local art (IE: Photos of Texas Tech University, pictures of cowboy stuff etc...). It's a sad but true fact.

I wouldn't mind if someone bought one of my photos, but I'm honestly just content having them shown in the best way lol


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> ... having them shown in the best way lol


So, you'll be buying the frames then?


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

Buy the framing, mat, mount parts, etc and do the assembly yourself.

Use simple, black, Nielson metal frames. Wood frames have to much acid. Documounts :: Custom Picture Frames, Mats, Pre Cut (Precut) Mat Boards, Photo Matting & Framing Supplies


----------



## rexbobcat (May 13, 2012)

So would something like these work?


----------



## rexbobcat (May 13, 2012)

tirediron said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > ... having them shown in the best way lol
> ...



I suppose lol
Just trying to think of a quality way of getting them custom framed (because they will have to be) without having to break my imaginary bank. lol


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2012)

You can buy custom frame segments quite inexpensively, if you're using non-standard print sizes.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

Yes, something like those would work, though frames that wide kind of attract attention away from the image and would cost more than much narrower frames.

You can get custom materials from Documounts. The savings come from just ordering the parts and doing the assembly yourself.

Hinge mount the photos so any buyer can easily change the mat, mount, and framing to suit the decor where ever they will be displaying your work.

To mat your prints it works best if they are on paper that is the same size as the mat, and are oriented on the paper to match the mat window.

Many print labs, like Mpix.com, will trim to size at no additional charge if you order wall size print paper. I have even had multiple images printed on a single paper size, that they have then trimmed for me where I indicated.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 15, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> The title sounds more obvious than it really is...
> 
> So I talked to a local gallery here and they said that they'd like to display a few of my photographs (I have 20 sq. feet to fill) but...I'm not sure how to display them. I know that the conventional way is to mat and frame them, however I was wondering if it would look okay to simply mount them on styrene or foamboard and display them like that?
> 
> ...



Go to the gallery and look to see how others have their work framed and displayed. If you dont see others doing this then you might want to reconsider. Ask the gallery too. They may not like that.


----------



## johngalliano032 (Jun 9, 2012)

framed artwork is good!


----------



## johngalliano032 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jackflaming (Aug 29, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> The title sounds more obvious than it really is...
> 
> So I talked to a local gallery here and they said that they'd like to display a few of my photographs (I have 20 sq. feet to fill) but...I'm not sure how to display them. I know that the conventional way is to mat and frame them, however I was wondering if it would look okay to simply mount them on styrene or foamboard and display them like that?
> 
> ...



I think I am a little late for the reply. Actually this is not a reply. I just want to know what did you do finally about the frames and how did exhibition go? Actually I am facing a same situation. One of my clients is going to display his photos in an exhibition but he has no time to get the photos framed as exhibition is just two days away. Is there any solution for the problem. I did not find any suitable answer in the comments that's why I am asking again. Thanks


----------



## amolitor (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not married to frames at all. The main thing is consistency. It also helps if the presentation supports the work - if you're doing something minimalist, abstract, hyper-modern, technical/machine-oriented, say, then a minimalist presentation could work very well. If you're doing lush victorian style portraits, you probably want a frame. And so on.

How do you feel about the work? Put the budget aside and ask yourself what would present it best. How do you visualize them hanging. Then figure out how to make that happen within the budget.

I've seen photographs hung in galleries in a variety of ways, framing is only one of them. One guy had large prints simply held at the top edge in clips. Yep, they curled and dangled. That's OK, it worked for the work.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 29, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> I'm not married to frames at all. The main thing is consistency. It also helps if the presentation supports the work - if you're doing something minimalist, abstract, hyper-modern, technical/machine-oriented, say, then a minimalist presentation could work very well. If you're doing lush victorian style portraits, you probably want a frame. And so on.
> 
> How do you feel about the work? Put the budget aside and ask yourself what would present it best. How do you visualize them hanging. Then figure out how to make that happen within the budget.
> 
> I've seen photographs hung in galleries in a variety of ways, framing is only one of them. One guy had large prints simply held at the top edge in clips. Yep, they curled and dangled. That's OK, it worked for the work.



That's what I was wondering, because I think some sort of frameless presentation would work for a set of images that got selected to go into a gallery, and it keeps costs down as well.

I know "you can get a medium size frame for like $30", but when you have 6 or 7 photographs it begins to add up...


----------



## amolitor (Aug 29, 2012)

Like everything else in photography and indeed art, if you can make it look like you did it ON PURPOSE you're halfway there. The worst case scenario is when it looks like you cheaped out, or picked the easy option because it's easy.

Think outside the box, too! 16x24x2 slabs of concrete? Easy and cheap to fabricate! Kind of a pain to transport. I dunno what the work is or what the gallery is like, but there's definitely work and places that mounting in a cement panel would be Tha ****.


----------

